# NEW NYX's HD Blushes - Swatches for Deeper Skin Tones



## bybare (Feb 4, 2015)

As the blush a holic I am, I had to swatch all of the new Nyx HD Blushes that just landed at Ulta. Disappointed that only a few would work for my deeper skintone.

For the fair ladies, Taupe has returned, I know that is a hard to find color. It makes a great contour shade for light skintones.

    https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=499308800210320&set=vb.346221022185766&type=2&theater


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 8, 2015)

Gorgeous, thank you.


----------



## bybare (Feb 18, 2015)

my pleasure!


----------

